# Running wire along sill question



## RISurfer (Sep 29, 2009)

I am running 4 wires along the house sill plate new construction. Is this to code? Can I staple the wires to the sill plate and the rim joists? Also for new construction kitchen receptacles can I install non-gfci if the circuit will be on a gfci breaker?will the inspector approve?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you not run the wires through a drilled hole in the floor joist? That way the wires would not be in the way later when someone wanted to finish the basement.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

RISurfer said:


> I am running 4 wires along the house sill plate new construction. Is this to code? Can I staple the wires to the sill plate and the rim joists? Also for new construction kitchen receptacles can I install non-gfci if the circuit will be on a gfci breaker?will the inspector approve?


I believe per code, if the wire is running perpendicular to a joist, you have to drill a hole in the joist to run the wire.

Regardless..I think Joe is right....drill some holes and get those wires up out of the way. You want them at least 1.5" inboard to that it's unlikely a nail or screw will hit it.

On the outlets....yes, you can wire a TR outlet off the load side of a GFIC. It will be just as protected as the GFIC is.


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

He asked of he could use a gfci breaker. Yes you can. Makes no difference if you use a breaker or plug. Needs to be 20a though.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

andrew79 said:


> He asked of he could use a gfci breaker. Yes you can. Makes no difference if you use a breaker or plug. Needs to be 20a though.


Actually, for the kitchen he'll need two of them.


----------



## RISurfer (Sep 29, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> I believe per code, if the wire is running perpendicular to a joist, you have to drill a hole in the joist to run the wire.
> 
> Regardless..I think Joe is right....drill some holes and get those wires up out of the way. You want them at least 1.5" inboard to that it's unlikely a nail or screw will hit it.
> 
> On the outlets....yes, you can wire a TR outlet off the load side of a GFIC. It will be just as protected as the GFIC is.



I am helping the electrician do some of the work such as running the wires. He told me to run the wires along the sill plate on top of the concrete walls and then run them in to the stud bays. He didn't want me to run the wires through the floor joists. I figured this was one way of doing it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it faster to not have to drill the holes, yes.
Is someone going to have to go back and rerun the wires or add shims later if you do not drill the holes, most likely if you finish the basement.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Exposed "romex" smaller than 8AWG running at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces must either be run thru bored holes in the joists or on running boards. 334.15C


----------



## RISurfer (Sep 29, 2009)

hammerlane said:


> Exposed "romex" smaller than 8AWG running at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces must either be run thru bored holes in the joists or on running boards. 334.15C


I'm using 14/2 and 12/2 should I bore holes through all the joists? Right now the wire runs parallel with the sill and adjacent to the joists.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

RISurfer said:


> I am running 4 wires along the house sill plate new construction. Is this to code? Can I staple the wires to the sill plate and the rim joists? Also for new construction kitchen receptacles can I install non-gfci if the circuit will be on a gfci breaker?will the inspector approve?


If you follow the letter of the code. No. However, for the 36+ years I have been wiring houses, it is commonly done. Just keep the wires up against the sill. As an inspector, I don't have a problem with it either. You may want to ask your local EI.

If you install GFI breakers, GFI receptacles are not necessary. You'll just have to run back to the panel everytime one trips.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

RISurfer said:


> I am running 4 wires along the house sill plate new construction. Is this to code?


Yes. 




RISurfer said:


> Can I staple the wires to the sill plate and the rim joists?


Yes.




RISurfer said:


> Also for new construction kitchen receptacles can I install non-gfci if the circuit will be on a gfci breaker?will the inspector approve?


Yes. 

Well, that was an easy one.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

electures said:


> If you follow the letter of the code. No.


Okay, lets duke it out, what code section would you call?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Exposed "romex" smaller than 8AWG running at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces must either be run thru bored holes in the joists or on running boards. 334.15C


This is only if you are running on the BOTTOM of joist.... we are talking about the sill plate and rim board.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Why would you not run the wires through a drilled hole in the floor joist? That way the wires would not be in the way later when someone wanted to finish the basement.



And the wires would not be in the way... they would be stapled on a sill plate or rim board.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

These are wires stapled to a sill plate... this is not a violation, As they are NOT stapled to the bottom of a joist.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Dont know how you can run cable along a rim joist. Typically a rim joist will have the floor joists every 16 or 24 inches. Now the sill plate is a different topic.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Dont know how you can run cable along a rim joist. Typically a rim joist will have the floor joists every 16 or 24 inches. Now the sill plate is a different topic.



Im assuming he means the center carrying beam.... or something of that nature, either way, its all acceptable.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

stickboy1375 said:


> This is only if you are running on the BOTTOM of joist.... we are talking about the sill plate and rim board.


I agree with the sited code section for under the joists and with you when stapled to the sill plate or rim joist.

That was easy!!

Now, why can't all discussions be so civilized?


----------



## RISurfer (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification stickboy. I'm running the wires above the top foundation along the sill plate and areas of the rim joist. You can still finish the basement. I have the same scenario in other areas of my basement and I put in a finished basement.


----------



## Theodore2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Apologies for resurrecting this old post, but...

I have this very situation with 2-3 metal clad cables running parallel to and stapled on the facade of the sill plate. And I'm finishing my basement. I have to install fire blocking (1/2" sheetrock) along the ceiling joists and (specifically) butting against the sill plate, but these lousy cables are in the way. 

Do I just install the sheetrock against the cables?
Also, can I embed these cables in insulation (can spray foam "Great Stuff")?

Experienced comments appreciated.
Theodore


----------

